# Azreal Blue and Steel Blue



## labwom (Oct 10, 2006)

Swatch please!!! Which one would look better on a nc43?


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

i don't have Azreal Blue, but here's a swatch of Steel Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hope that helps you at least some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







IMO, Steel Blue looks better on darker skin tones, like NC43, to me really light colours can make you look kind of Barbie-ish. but it's a personl pref, obviously


----------



## Annie (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry, their both stuck with a bunch of other colours, but here we go, from left to right: Azreal Blue pig, Belle Azure e/s, Steel Blue pig, Teal pig, Blue Storm pig, Deep Truth e/s, Flashtrack e/s

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...e/PA240019.jpg

Steel Blue would probably work better on darker skin. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's kind of grainy. :-(


----------



## captodometer (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't have Steel Blue, but here is Azreal Blue on NC50 skin.


----------

